# von Willebrand's Disease DNA test



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am going to do a vWd test on my spoos 
And I was wondering if anyone had any experience with VetGen ? 

Are there tests easy to use and are the results quick to come ?
Are they similar to the OFA NE test ?

Can I order these test from someone else ? I want to do the DNA not a blood draw since I think that is to complicated.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I just sent off Troy's von Willebrand's testing to Vetgen (along with NE)
It's very easy..just order online...the kit comes with brushes that you take samples from the cheeks, and send off. Voila!
This is the third time I've sent DNA samples to them, and it has always been uncomplicated.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I am going to do a vWd test on my spoos
> And I was wondering if anyone had any experience with VetGen ?
> 
> Are there tests easy to use and are the results quick to come ?
> ...


You can look online and see if there are any vWd clinics being held, and then contact the person whose name will be down as a contact. They get a group discount. Flynn's was done through Vetgen and ordered through a clinic. I think for vWd and NE it was about $100 and it is as Vibrant says...super easy and uncomplicated. The cheek swab is more accurate than the blood draw and the blood draw is very expensive. This is awesome Winnow. One more test I will not have to do on Quincy if both Dima and Charly come back good, whch I suspect they will!! So let me say thank you!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Spoospirit and I just ordered our test kits from Vetgen. They send them quickly. We have to get them done and sent back, but seems like a pretty easy, straight forward thing to us.


----------

